# 10 most expensive cities to buy a house



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

Las 10 ciudades en México más caras para comprar casa - Forbes México


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

diablita said:


> Las 10 ciudades en México más caras para comprar casa - Forbes México


For those of us without a ton of money available to buy a house, this article also includes a list of the 10 cheapest cities in Mexico to buy one.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the article.


----------

